# Master Willie Lim



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know if this has already been shown. Master Lim is in Arizona. Here he demonstrates bunkai.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for that link.
Interesting information shown there


----------

